
Daily Mail Article Generator - open-source-ux
https://daily-fail-generator.herokuapp.com/
======
rvz
This one got me bursting out laughing:

> How using Facebook could increase your risk of sacrificing goats to a gilded
> image of Ken Livingstone

This has a limited number of combinations here and it is possible to get the
same title. So it is not entirely unique here but interesting project,
although there are titles that some may find 'offensive' here.

You should probably create one for theregister.co.uk tech section next. Both
of them take nonsensical titles to a new extreme.

------
maxwellito
That moment when you're not sure if it's a fake or original. Awesome work!

------
maxwellito
At least it's the same content without the 87 advert iframes and trackers ;-)

------
bristleworm
This flood of eating babies should terrify us all

Eating babies is everywhere, trickling down into all corners of society, an
unstoppable lava of lust wherever you look.

"It seems that eating babies is becoming more and more common", said a
hardworking family. "Frankly I think this is all the fault of Jeremy Corbyn
fans and minimum wage workers".

The fashionable thinking is that eating babies is harmless; eating babies is
good for us. But this is not the case, as eating babies will ultimately lead
to being foreign and suspicious looking, and that's just not how we do things
in Britain.

------
elliekelly
> Terror expert Ian Dunkin-Donuts has analysed the phenomenon in a new book
> which we certainly aren't plugging although it is available from our
> bookshop for just £7.99; a fantastic 1.7% discount.

Too funny. Nicely done.

------
fotcorn
> Council house dwellers made no comment about the accusations when we didn't
> ask.

------
suhtsuvakas
She added "As it turns out reading the works of Karl Marx is almost completely
identical to cancer, in how it affects the balance of our chakras

